
Ask HN: Has Facebook turned off email notifications? - seasonalgrit
I am not a big Facebook user -- I rely on their email notifications feature so that I&#x27;m aware when someone sends me a message or event invitation.<p>Apparently sometime in the last few weeks, I stopped receiving email notifications of any kind.<p>(I checked the settings page for email notification; it was very cryptic and basically useless.)<p>Has anyone else experienced this? Is there any way to reenable it?
======
Rondom
The last email notification I got was yesterday. Apart from that I got a
reminder about friends' birthdays today.

I notice that messages notifications for private message sent to me not longer
include the content of the message. Instead I get the following "You'll need
to use Messenger to see and respond to __* 's message. With Messenger, you can
text and make voice and video calls for free."

------
newsjunkie247
I have with some isolated exceptions stopped receiving email notifications
since March 20. I have been reporting it multiple times a day every day since
then and no significant improvement. I know it may sound useless, but I would
urge anyone bothered by this to keep submitting via the report a problem
feature on Facebook to try and get if fixed. In my case I am missing emails
related to my job.

------
tyldum
The email alerts have never worked reliably for me. For messages they arrive a
week later, if at all. And I regularly get emails telling me I have 50+
notifications, but there is actually just a few. It's been totally unreliable
and random since I joined many years ago.

------
jondwillis
I have been logged out of Facebook for a few weeks, and started receiving
emails (trying to entice me to come back) that I hadn't previously. The latest
one was April 15, 3:12 PM PST.

------
kurtextrem
Same issue here, worked months before but last few days really random.

------
maneesh
I think so

